# Scions of Fate- Oni's Tzeentch Chaos army project



## OniVanloo (Oct 15, 2013)

This is a project thats already been in the works for about a month now. The idea didnt hit me till now to make a project log showing my army as it develops. Im building a Tzeentch Chaos Space Marines army, starting at 2000 points. Once I get this all put together and painted the way I want my plan is to expand the army to 3000 points with Tzeentch daemon allies. But until then heres what I currently have to work with...

*Scions of Fate*
Sorcerer
9 Thousand Sons
2 CSM squads
5 Terminators
3 Rhinos
2 Spawn
6 Havocs
10 cultists
Heldrake
Forgefiend
Predator 









Ill be posting updates regularly as I plan to have atleast the majority completed within the next month. Feel free to post any suggestions or ideas, im open to anything


----------



## OniVanloo (Oct 15, 2013)

*CSM squads*

Squad 1 with CCWs and 2 flamers









Squad 2 with plasma gun and heavy bolter















Im sorry if the details are hard to see, I primed alot of these pieces already before I thought to take pictures


CSM Champions 1 & 2 WIP






















I want to make each champion in my army unique and threatening, (As any champion worthy of the dark gods should be!) So im making each one a special kit bash or conversion piece. For both of these I used bits from the company Evil Craft. If you've never heard of them they make some incredibly detailed chaos marine bits and all of their products are available on ebay. These two are still WIP as I plan on using Green Stuff to sculpt cloaks and loincloths on them both. Im not too good with sculpting but im hoping they come out alright


----------



## OniVanloo (Oct 15, 2013)

Chaos Spawn 1 and 2















I love how many bits come in the Spawn boxed set. Makes it easy to make my spawn as gribbly as I wish :grin:


----------



## OniVanloo (Oct 15, 2013)

Havoc Squad with autocannons and missile launchers








Kit bashed missile launcher havocs















I had a hard time finding box set havocs at my local game store and online for a reasonable price, so I decided to kit bash my own using bits from loyalist devastators for the missile launchers on CSM bodies. Added some chains and spikey bits to make them match the rest of the army

Havoc Champion








Used various bits from the CSM box and some posing to make a dynamic looking champion for my havoc squad


----------



## OniVanloo (Oct 15, 2013)

WIP Terminators











































Instead of the normal terminator heads I decided to use the warp talon heads i had in my bits box to give them a unique look. Also used the small gargoyle heads from rhino bits to make counts as combi-meltas. I plan on changing their axes out for pole arms of some kind, most likely using the curved blades from tomb king models. I also need to sculpt robes on them.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The conversions are looking good. I look forward to seeing all of this painted up. 

And the Evil Craft bits look awesome. I've seen their photos, but I haven't seen them in use. You might also want to check out another eBay bits company called Hobbyworld.ua, they make sine really sweet and reasonably priced conversion kits. They have  Tzeentch marine set  which might work for your army, and much better price than evil craft (e.g. you get heads, torsos, shoulders, and backpacks all together) must no legs. 

I bought the 'iron warriors' style set (which didn't look available right now) and kromlech legs and I am pleased with all of it - they're just not assembled yet.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

OniVanloo said:


> I want to make each champion in my army unique and threatening, (As any champion worthy of the dark gods should be!) So im making each one a special kit bash or conversion piece. For both of these I used bits from the company Evil Craft. If you've never heard of them they make some incredibly detailed chaos marine bits and all of their products are available on ebay. These two are still WIP as I plan on using Green Stuff to sculpt cloaks and loincloths on them both. Im not too good with sculpting but im hoping they come out alright


I think this is of to a great start!. 

And in total agreement about the Champions, working on my own CSM army at the moment need to start my project log!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Love this, great start, and nice use of bitz.

For some, and I'm chiefly looking at the termie champ and the reaper auto cannon, think about posing. The auto cannon guy isn't even looking in the direction of his cannon! Excuse me if that was intentional.

What are you thinking of using to base them?


----------



## OniVanloo (Oct 15, 2013)

Yea I noticed that on the autocannon termi after the glue had already set -_-. Im hoping that once everything is fully converted and painted it'll look much better


----------



## OniVanloo (Oct 15, 2013)

Work has been pretty hectic but ive managed to finally get back to my army and I actually got alot done. And when I say alot I mean almost everything. This is gonna be a huge update so im gonna break it up into parts. For starters ive made some revisions to my army so the new breakdown is as follows.

*Scions of Fate*
2 Sorcerers
9 Thousand Sons
2 CSM squads
5 Terminators
2 Rhinos
3 Spawn
6 Havocs
Heldrake
Forgefiend
Predator 

Dropped the cultists entirely in favor of a second sorcerer for my psychic goodness. So to lead off the update heres my two sorcerers in all their glory.


*Sorcerer with staff*





























Used alot of different bits to put this guy together. I used one of the Evilcraft heads and shoulderpad sets, the backpack from the blister pack sorcerer, the staff is a combination of an icon pole and the staff from a fantasy chaos piece. Im pretty happy with how he turned out


*Sorcerer Lord*





























Put alot of work into the details on this guy. I started out with the base model assembled from Evilcraft bits, then added the horns from a basic chaos marines head. Then i did a little bit of work with the hobby knife to attach Lord Krannon's sword arm. Finally i used greenstuff to sculpt the robes and also some twisting flames coming out of his hand. Im not the best with green stuff (im actually pretty terrible at sculpting) but im satisfied with how it turned out.

Next up will be the finished champions...


----------



## OniVanloo (Oct 15, 2013)

*Chaos Aspiring Champions* 












































Really happy with how these turned out, I did replace the power fist champion for a power axe and a head swap. Im excited to get started on painting so I can bring out all the details. Ohh and since i forgot it in the last post, heres my custom made spell familiar for my sorcerer lord.






























This little guy was a challenge. I sculpted a weird twisted rock formation for him to cling to, it ties into the daemon world terrain that im gonna eventually start on. from there I used a wide range of bits to make him. I used the right arm from a fantasy chaos sorcerer, the legs are sculpted (terribly) from green stuff and the feet are made using warp talon feet. I wanted a unique demonic minion to follow my sorcerer around and I think i pulled it off pretty well here

Later today ill post my updates for vehicles


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Good conversions. I'll wait to see the paint for those models. they really get a unique feeling.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

looks like an army of the lord of change's minions alright! I look forward to seeing these conversions painted up!


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks great, those conversions are really well done. I especially like the cloaks.

Any particular colour scheme you are planning to use?

edit: yay 200 posts!


----------



## OniVanloo (Oct 15, 2013)

Saintspirit said:


> Looks great, those conversions are really well done. I especially like the cloaks.
> 
> Any particular color scheme you are planning to use?
> 
> edit: yay 200 posts!


Thanks man, Im glad you like the cloaks. I was worried about how they'd turn out the whole time I was sculpting. For the color scheme I plan on using a base of admiral blue and then going over it lightly with drakenhoof nightshade to get a really deep dark shade of blue. Then silver for the trim and khorne red for the cloaks and cloth with a shade of druichi violet. Finally ill probably use a light green for the eyes, gems, ect. Painting should hopefully start in the next few days


----------

